# Snake drinks slushy



## Burgo89 (Apr 3, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/WaterPythonMan/videos/1246761142019792/

Is it just me or is anything other than water a bad idea?


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 5, 2016)

It isn't a great idea but I can't see a very small amount once will be too bad for the snake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

